# Golden Retriever Coat



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Has his thyroid been checked? Allergies, ear infections, thin coat and thickened blackened skin can all be signs of low thyroid. A full panel needs to be run to be absolutely sure, and not just the T3-T4 that most vets like to run. And low normal is considered to be very low for Goldens.


----------

